# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Suicideisfatal

## Lightning

кто-то знает, в чем причина?

----------


## Freezer2007

причина чего?

----------


## NamelessChild

Причина в разделе "Способы суицида". Которого там и не было вовсе. Ну ладно.
Если кому-то не безразлично, можно поддержать форум и Val.
Темы не создавалось, но мы просим админа разрешить хотя бы забрать базу.
Вот форум техподдержки:
http://help.forum2x2.ru/
Вот админ:
http://help.forum2x2.ru/profile.foru...iewprofile&u=1

Если с Val все будет хорошо, форум обязательно будет восстановлен на новом хостинге, и будет даже лучше прежнего.

----------


## Lightning

спасибо))
как-то глупо и неправедливо слишком вышло...

----------


## MATARIEL

а что с форумом случилось....?

----------


## Freezer2007

сорь, я человек каменого века, можете мне в кратце обьяснить что случилось. и что это за форум  форумов

----------


## NamelessChild

форум забанен администрацией сервиса.
в общем, то же самое, что и со страницами.

----------


## Black Angel

мдя, видимо 2х2шники решили избавиться от всех су форумов сразу

----------


## Crystal_Lake

мда.
по-моему, всё объясняется весьма просто. 
сначала пришли хорошие люди с фатала, и много раз нажали кнопку "настучать" внизу форума на страницах. потом пришли хорошие люди со страниц, и много раз нажали кнопку "настучать" внизу форума на фатале.

ну что же, желаю лишь развивать новый форум. и пусть он действительно станет хорошим и толковым форумом, а не местом войны с "табуретом".

----------


## мартиция

Не понимаю кому мешает общение здесь ведь никого сюда не тянут насильно и если человек сюда пришёл то это важно для него возможно ему надо просто высказатся поделится своей проблемой и возможно найти ответ который всё изменит так почему кто то лишает их этого права.Общение здесь важно не все же сидят и смотрят дом 2

----------


## Lilith

Валя всё сделала плохо)))))) 
А с табуретом уже давно никто не воюет, а?

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> мда.
> ну что же, желаю лишь развивать новый форум. и пусть он действительно станет хорошим и толковым форумом, а не местом войны с "табуретом".


 По-моему, термен "табурет" ввел я.. а ты его откуда знаешь?

----------


## авантюра

> По-моему, термен "табурет" ввел я.. а ты его откуда знаешь?


 и что означает этот термин? есть логическое объяснение?

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

да нет, мы были неприятилями с их админестраторами Максимкой и Галей т.к. они считали что я безтактный ублюдок, а я резко не соглашался и в насмешку я назвал их форумчик Табуретом уже не помню по какому признаку
а почему тебя это заинтересовало?

----------


## авантюра

давно слышал этот термин, а объяснить никто не мог. на тебя ссылались, как автора. ну и думаешь, я мог бы упустить шанс спросить лично?

----------

